# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  "Lehrer" im Thai

## Erwin

Uns genau gegenüber wohnt eine junge Dame, die seit einiger Zeit Thai lernt. Klar, dass sie gern mit meiner Frau spricht, um ihr Thai zu üben. Aber auch an mich hat sie manchmal Fragen… Heute ging es um das Wort (oder besser die Wörter) für „Lehrer“. Vielleicht interessiert das ja auch jemanden hier? Wenn nicht, dann einfach nicht weiterlesen...

Es gibt im Wesentlichen 2 Wörter für Lehrer im Thai: ครู (etwa „Kruh“) und อาจารย์ (etwa: Aajaฟn).

Das Wort ครู stammt aus dem Sanskrit, dort heißt „guru“ (गुरु)  verehrenswürdig, respektabel“. Auch unser Wort „Guru“ stammt daher. Bei uns ist Guru entweder jemand, der durch religiöse Aussagen Anhänger um sich sammelt, oder ein Fachmann, der über besondere Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten verfügt. 

Das Thaiwort „kruh“ für Lehrer gibt es auch im Kambodschanischen:  គ្រូ   was „krou“  ausgesprochen wird.

Auch das Wort „อาจารย์“ („Aajaan“) stammt aus dem Sanskrit. Die Sanskritform heißt ācārya (आचार्य). Daraus hat sich in der mittelindischen Palisprache ācāriya entwickelt. In buddhistischen Palitexten ist ein ācāriya ein spiritueller Lehrer.

„kru“ und „aajaan“ können zwar beide mit „Lehrer“ übersetzt werden, doch sind es keine Synonyme, sondern zeigen einen ganz unterschiedlichen Gebrauch. Ein „kruu“ ist ein einfacher Lehrer, z.B. an einer Grundschule. Ein „aajaan“ ist ein höherer (und mehr geachteter) Lehrer, z.B. an der Highschool oder an der Uni. 

Erwin

----------


## frank_rt

*
Ich habe gerade einmal die Thai und die Sanskrit schrift mir angeschaut. Ich wollte einfach nur einmal die schriften betrachten. Beide Schriften finde ich Optisch schön.
Die Indische schrift sieht für mich komplizierte und poetischer aus als die Thai schrift. Das Wort Guru, hätte es ja auch bei dir kopieren können ist einfach toll. Oder wenn ich vergleiche ghma und ghya so kleine feine unterschiede, oder cma und cya. Schade das es dafür keine Kalligraphien gibt.


*

----------


## frank_rt

*
Schade bearbeiten geht irgendwie nicht.
Und dann dazu die Lateinische Schriftzeichen im Vergleich sehe, krasses Gegenteil


*

----------


## Erwin

Ja, ich finde die Schrift, in der Sanskrit heute geschrieben wird, auch sehr schön. Aber Sanskrit ist nur eine altindische Sprache, die Schrift, die heute dafür verwendet wird, heißt Devanagari. Diese Schrift verwendet man auch für andere Sprachen, z.B. für Hindi und Nepali.Sie hat 46 Buchstaben, nämlich 33 Konsonanten und 13 Vokale. Sie wirkt irgendwie zierlich und ist gekennzeichnet durch den so genannten Kopfstrich, an dem die Buchstaben zu hängen scheinen.

Erwin

----------


## frank_rt

*
Die Brahmi Schrift dürfte aber die Mutter der Devangari Schrift sein. Devanagari ist eine indische Schrift, die zur Schreibung von Sanskrit, Prakrit und einigen modernen indischen Sprachen wie Hindi und Marathi verwendet wird. Die Wurzeln der schrift reicht aber weit zurück. Und die Devangari Schrift ist erst seit dem 11 Jahrhundert die Schrift welche in Indien am verbreitesten ist. In Indien uns anderen Südasiatischen Ländern werde aber auch andere oder ähnliche schriften verwendet.
frank

*

----------


## Siamfan

> อาจารย์ (etwa: Aajaฟn).


Kann es nicht sein, อาจารย์ ist der Moench als Lehrer!?

----------


## Siamfan

> Kann es nicht sein, อาจารย์ ist der Moench als Lehrer!?


Danke für die Bestätigung!

----------


## wein4tler

Nicht ungeduldig werden. Erwin, unser Sprachspezialist, hat wahrscheinlich Deine Anfrage noch nicht gesehen. 
Ich vermute, dass Mönche als Lehrer eine eigene Bezeichnung aus dem Pali-Sanskrit haben.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ...
> Ich vermute, dass Mönche als Lehrer eine eigene Bezeichnung aus dem Pali-Sanskrit haben.



พระอาจารย์ [กวน] Meine Lautschrift: Pra Atschan [Guan]  vielleicht?  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Mein eigentlicher Einwand ist immer noch nicht widerlegt. 
Mit geht es nicht um die Schreibweise und schon gar nicht um die Lautschrift,  die ich nirgendwo sehe. 
Nochmal! 
Ich denke,  der Kruh ist der Lehrer! 
Und der Adchan ist der Mönch als Lehrer. 
Daran ändert sich nichts,  daß sich Farangs immer wieder als Adchan anreden lassen. 
Es *gab* ja mal ein Farang-Forum mit diesem Namen.

----------


## Erwin

Meiner Meinuing nach gilt, wie ich schon im ursprünglichen ersten Beitrag sagte, dass „kruu“ und „aajaan“ zwar beide mit „Lehrer“ übersetzt werden können, doch sind es keine Synonyme, sondern zeigen einen ganz unterschiedlichen Gebrauch. Ein „kruu“ ist ein einfacher Lehrer, z.B. an einer Grundschule. Ein „aajaan“ ist ein höherer (und mehr geachteter) Lehrer, z.B. an der Highschool oder an der Uni. 

Ein Mönch kann natürlich auch ein „aajaan“ sein, aber nicht jeder „aajaan“ ist ein Mönch.

Ist man Professor, so ist man ein „ศาสตราจารย์” 

Erwin

----------


## Siamfan

Ṣ̄ās̄trācāry̒   ein Professor. 

Ich halte es,  wie dargestellt,  für absolut daneben,  wenn sich ein Farang selbst als Adchan bezeichnet.

Die meisten hatten ja nicht mal Lehramt!

----------

